# NetBeans 6.8 terrorisiert Netzwerk



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

Hi!

Jedes mal, wenn ich in NetBeans eine Datei speichere, dann möchte sich NetBeans mit 72.5.124.55:80 verbinden. Die Usage Statistics sind deaktiviert.

Weiß jemand von euch was das soll?

lg

Bronks


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2010)

Das ist eine Webseite die SDN-Webseite von Sun (Sun Developer Network).
Vielleicht hast du irgendwas in NetBeans davon aktiviert.


----------



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Das ist eine Webseite die SDN-Webseite von Sun (Sun Developer Network).
> Vielleicht hast du irgendwas in NetBeans davon aktiviert.


Ich meine, daß ich nichts aktiviert habe. Es ist merkwürdig, daß bei jedem speichern einer Javadatei dorthin eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2010)

Ist das bereits seit der Installation aufgetreten oder jetzt erst, nach einiger Zeit Benutzung?
Und was genau passiert, wenn du eine Datei in NetBeans speicherst?


----------



## Geeeee (12. Jan 2010)

Da es Port 80 ist, gehe ich mal von irgendetwas wie z.B. api-doc oder ähnliches sein wird, was er sich holen will.


----------



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Ist das bereits seit der Installation aufgetreten oder jetzt erst, nach einiger Zeit Benutzung?


Ist mir heute erst aufgefallen, da mir NetBeans probleme beim Deployment auf einen Tomcat macht. Deshalb zerlege ich gerade das ganze System.




L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Und was genau passiert, wenn du eine Datei in NetBeans speicherst?


Traced habe ich es noch nicht, aber außer dem o.g. Verbindungsaufbau passiert nichts unerwartetes, also eigentlich nichts.


----------



## bronks (12. Jan 2010)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Da es Port 80 ist, gehe ich mal von irgendetwas wie z.B. api-doc oder ähnliches sein wird, was er sich holen will.


Da würde ich meinen, daß es OK ist, wenn er sich die api-doc einmal holt, wenn es was neues gibt, aber nicht, wenn ich nur ein Space einfüge.


----------

